# AM/FM Tuner for ipod



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Does anyone know of an AM/FM tuner adapter for the ipod? I need AM specifically so I can listen to hockey games when I'm at work.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You know, I'm not sure if I've ever seen one. Check out http://www.ilounge.com/ If such a gadget exists, it'll be written about there.


----------

